# Hey y'all



## edgTX99 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I've been lurking here for a little while and figured I'd better get with the program and sign-up 

My interests in holiday decorating had centered around Christmas lights and related stuff for several years and I've finally been convinced by my own desire to diversify and from several friends' prodding, to start branching-out into Halloween too.

This year will be my first year doing anything more than the traditional spider webs around the front door and jack sitting on the porch, but, being so close to the big day, my plans are really geared towards 2010 (though still figuring out what exactly I want to do...) Since I'm already a "Christmas Light Fanatic", most things I'm using this year can be recycled for duty in December (strobes, fogger, etc).

As in my signature, I'm currently one of the forummasters over at Lone Star Holidays--a non-specific holiday enthusiast group dedicated, but not limited to those in the great State of Texas. We just had our first annual "Lone Star Academy" where nearly 100 attendees and vendors shared information revolving around decorating for various holidays (mostly Christmas, but also fireworks for the 4th and New Year's, and props & effects for Halloween). I also have my own sorry excuse for a personal blog that I've just started.

I'm looking-forward to learning a lot and hope to have a great haunt next year!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum edgTX99! You have come to the perfect place to get started on your Halloween venture!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to HauntForum, edg!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Edg!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and may all your nightmares come true!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome! I believe I met you at the academy. As crazy as you guys all were for Christmas, the folks on this forum are equally extreme for Halloween. You'll find lots of good ideas here.


----------



## edgTX99 (Sep 28, 2009)

spideranne said:


> Welcome! I believe I met you at the academy. As crazy as you guys all were for Christmas, the folks on this forum are equally extreme for Halloween. You'll find lots of good ideas here.


I'm sure we bumped into each other somewhere. I'm Ethan--sold T-shirts at registration, helped hand-out sandwiches on the first-day lunch, taught the web site class and ran around everywhere with my camera most of the time.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Nothing scarier the a couple cowboys eating pudding...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Tx99


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings edgTX99! Glad to hear you're delving into the Halloween decorating. We have quiet a few Texans around here. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I'm a Christmas blow mold fan myself.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------

